# OATS WITH WHEY



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

I here to put on mass its good to eat oats with whey,ok do you mix the 2 together in a shaker and down in 1?if so how much of each please/and how often :whistling:


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

I put oats in every shake mate, i use 50g whey and 75g oats :thumbup1:


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

Rocho said:


> I put oats in every shake mate, i use 50g whey and 75g oats :thumbup1:


thanks bro i will give it a go do all the oats get stuck in your teeth hahaha:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ultra fine oats mean that your shake doesn't settle like a cement brick in the bottom of the shaker. As for amount, depends on leaning or whatever. Currently using 30g whey 50g oats pre workout.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Bowl of oats with water into microwave for 2 minutes then stir in whey= my breakfast for most of the past 6 months.


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

ok so the oats i get from asda are no good for mixing in a drink then??


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

I used to use fine oats but i prefer the regular ones now, its a more like a meal more filling!


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Con said:


> Bowl of oats with water into microwave for 2 minutes then stir in whey= my breakfast for most of the past 6 months.


Same here (when I'm not keto), good stuff.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Asda oats are fine but they are even beter in a blender first to grind them up.


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

Rocho said:


> I used to use fine oats but i prefer the regular ones now, its a more like a meal more filling!


 great thanks bro


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't grind them up for the same reason as Rocho, more like a meal and body has to break them down.

Have about 450g-500g of them a day.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

They are chewy and like museli without the fruit... Kinda


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Con said:


> Bowl of oats with water into microwave for 2 minutes then stir in whey= my breakfast for most of the past 6 months.


same here mate. use skimmed milk occasionally too.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

rocho u nutta lol , u have proper oats in a shake , does it not make u gag ? i tried it once an it musta took me an hour to drink it easily lol .op if like me an cant stomach regular oats get a bag of the ultra fine from myprotein. they mix up fine


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Con said:


> Bowl of oats with water into microwave for 2 minutes then stir in whey= my breakfast for most of the past 6 months.


x2 it was my favourite meal of the day whilst prepping


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

For mixing in a shake I would recommend a ultra fine oat that you can get form someone such as Bulk Supplements or MyProtein. They mix well in the shake.

50g of whey and 75 oats is a good starting point and with say 500ml of water this will drink very easily. If you want some fats in there add 30g of natty peanut butter.

This should give you a very good mass gaining shake


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

when bulking i do

50gwhey in a shake and a ban, then 100g oats in the microwave with some milk add honey and blueberries, yummy!


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

100 grams of oats with 50g of whey in a shaker with water. Tastes like **** and is like chunky vomit.

Does the job tho lol.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I quite like having normal oats in my shakes now, got used to it


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ultra fine oats mean that your shake doesn't settle like a cement brick in the bottom of the shaker. As for amount, depends on leaning or whatever. Currently using 30g whey 50g oats pre workout.


blender.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Rocho said:


> I put oats in every shake mate, i use 50g whey and 75g oats :thumbup1:


What time do you have your last shake, do they not give you a pregnant belly lol?


----------

